# Heh, a shy newb. xDD



## EverlastingSoubrette (Apr 28, 2005)

I got an invitation to join but I was very reluctant at first as I can be shy... Took me a long time to post on the community I've joined on Livejournal. ^^;;  Hopefully I won't be so shy here.

A little about me: 

I'm a sixteen year old girl just trying to make it through highschool, which I have no complaints about.  I enjoy it emensly and have no regrets about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That's about all I have to say, really. ^ ^  I'll post pictures later on, hopefully.

-Jessye


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Jessye!! I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Janice (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Onederland (Apr 28, 2005)

I totally relate...

highschool is a booger.

BUT! I'm sure that while you're browsing the fourms. All those troubles will go away. 

so have fantabulous time at SPECKTRA!!! Because we love you.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## EverlastingSoubrette (Apr 28, 2005)

To all of you, thank you!


----------



## user2 (Apr 29, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 29, 2005)

welcome to specktra


----------

